# Looking for good TF stories/writers



## feder (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm a big fan of Kotep and Serathin, and I'm looking for some more good TF-related writers/stories.

I've already read a lot of Azimuth's work and liked it a bunch.


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 21, 2016)

I haven't read those works, but I did do a quick search. I'll add it to my list.

I wrote something you may like. It was written to be acceptable to the main-stream audience. You may enjoy it despite this.

Yes, it's self promotion, but this is how one new to the game gets the word out.

Link below.


----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 21, 2016)

reptile logic said:


> I haven't read those works, but I did do a quick search. I'll add it to my list.
> 
> I wrote something you may like. It was written to be acceptable to the main-stream audience. You may enjoy it despite this.
> 
> ...


Well you have to let people know it exists somehow.


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 21, 2016)

Agreed!


----------



## feder (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks, I'll look into it


----------

